# service park assist. Blown #5 Fuse, replacement fuse will blow



## JoshDS (Dec 8, 2015)

2014 cruze ltz rs 
turned on the car this morning and had the service park show up. 
1.the lcd mylink display wont turn on. so black screen. no controls work on the center controls like radio controls ,navigation, power on off.of the my link.
2. the radio is stuck on which is a good thing i guess. i can -control the radio from the steering wheel and i can still answer calls with the wheel for -blue tooth
3. I found the blown fuse for these controls. fuse #5 under steering by the fog light button on the left. tried to replace but fuse blows instantly.
could use some help on finding the problem? what and how to test? gm will bill me $90 something for 1hour of diagnostics. but trying to avoid that. just cant find any trouble shooting forms for something like this.
im electrically inclined but have no diagrams to work with. 

ps: my service side detection system has been on since december. the modual goes bad every winter. 
im past the 3 year warranty. so this would be out of pocket. not covered under warranty the dealer said.

any help is good help
thanks


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Disconnect the side detection modules - one is shorting and blowing the fuse.

We just had literally exactly this happen. One side's module had shorted internally and the other side module had shorted at the harness (had been getting the service side detection message for a long time, after the last fix - which was over a year before). 

One was causing the radio screen fuse to blow (but the radio itself still worked, controllable by the steering wheel - but not the center stack buttons) and the other was causing the data line to go down between the cluster and the BCM (no speedo, tach, fuel, coolant, mileage, anything - would also say all modules needed to be serviced, despite them still working).

You'll always deal with the Service Side Detection message from now on, but you'll save a ton of money (I think replacement of the modules and the harness was over $1k). Worth it, in my opinion, especially since they'll just go bad again (I was going to silicone them to **** if we did get them replaced again).


----------



## JoshDS (Dec 8, 2015)

could you tell me how to disconnect it. cause thats what i was going to do. but dealer said i couldn't do it lol. 
a how to would be great help thanks for the help


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

They are up in the rear bumper, on the sides, I believe.

Should just be a standard connector to disconnect once you find them.


----------

